# Bovi-sera?



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am very confused at this point. My Little buck that was down after birth is doing really well and standing and walking. He is still very clumsy and falls alot but doing great.
I thought my friend had given him a shot of bose but I asked her today what she had given him. It was bovi-sera and LA-200. She also gave me another shot and had me give it today. 
So now I wonder what was wrong with him. I tried to see what was in it, but I am having a hard time understanding it all. Does anyone know anything about it? One lady here is giving all her kids this as soon as they are born.
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07986-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=bovisera%20serum


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I started giving my kids this at birth as a preventative. I think that it provides short term immunity to the things listed in case they didn't get it from mama.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

And, I live in a selenium deficient area, so the does get selenium with vitamin E at 4 and 2 weeks before kidding. Then the kids get a dose of Bo-Se also. But everyone does it differently.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Bovi-Sera is an IgG supplement and immune enhancer, it has nothing to do with BoSe. It's actually for cattle but goat people (including me) use it in place of Goat Serum, which is more expensive.

I don't give it to every lamb and kid but if we have a weak one, we use it. Also, adults that are sick or injured get it too. 

BTW, you can give it orally to newborn kids and lambs; no need to jab them.

Sue


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

So what would you think was wrong with my buck then? He is doing better although not real steady yet. I was thinking it was a selenium deficiency but now am wondering if there is something else going on.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have enough experience about this. Have you given vitamin E? I bet in a bit someone else will have a good response for you.


----------



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I havent raised goats in forty years so Im like a newbie now. I also have some Bovi Sera but have been afraid to use it. 10 cc. seems like a lot for one dose for adults goats, and the thought of 5cc for a baby makes me wince. Can I give Bovi Sera orally to adults?


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

My friend gives 1/2 cc to newborns...(these are nigerian dwarf)


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

DianneIverson2 said:


> I havent raised goats in forty years so Im like a newbie now. I also have some Bovi Sera but have been afraid to use it. 10 cc. seems like a lot for one dose for adults goats, and the thought of 5cc for a baby makes me wince. Can I give Bovi Sera orally to adults?


It doesn't work orally for adults and actually only works for kids for about 24 hours after birth, while they're still able to absorb IgG from colostrum.

We break the 10cc into two shots for our sheep and goats. I hate jabbing them twice but I'm not comfortable giving 10cc in a single injection.

Sue


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

DianneIverson2 said:


> I havent raised goats in forty years so Im like a newbie now. I also have some Bovi Sera but have been afraid to use it. 10 cc. seems like a lot for one dose for adults goats, and the thought of 5cc for a baby makes me wince. Can I give Bovi Sera orally to adults?


I've been working too hard today! When I first read your post, I thought you wanted to give it to Human adults!:smack


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The use of this falls on that line between trying to medicate/vaccinate for everything and trying to maintain a healthy herd without all the assaults on the goats' immune system with manufactured products.

There is no right answer, but I do not use it. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I've never used it, and never wished I had used it. 

I think it's a large unnecessary expense.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The use of this falls on that line between trying to medicate/vaccinate for everything and trying to maintain a healthy herd without all the assaults on the goats' immune system with manufactured products.
> 
> There is no right answer, but I do not use it. Your mileage may vary.


Well, we do give sick goats a beer and a B-complex shot at the same time they get Bovi-Sera. )

Seriously, I keep it mostly for really stressed animals like a lamb we may have had to jump start at birth (we've had only a few but two have been in the past two years) or for sick goats. Fortunately we have few of those, either (usually it's a piggy wether who has probably just pigged out and is feeling oogy). 

This is why I buy Bovi-Sera in the teeny little vials from Hoeggers'. I used to buy Goat Serum from them for the same purpose, to have on hand just in case, and it always ended up going outdated.

The only vaccines we use are CD/T and we also keep tetanus and CD antitoxin on hand but we don't tend to over vaccinate. We did when I first got my Boers but scaled back quite a lot since then. 

Sue


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

and for what do we want to safe and raise any weak kid? 
never used bovi-sera or had the need for it. bo-se yes, because we are in a deficient area.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

susanne said:


> and for what do we want to safe and raise any weak kid?
> never used bovi-sera or had the need for it. bo-se yes, because we are in a deficient area.


Just my thoughts, but...

My Nubian wether, Hutch, was born the size of a cottontail rabbit and had no suck reflex; we tubed him for his first few days of life. Today he's one of my biggest goats and one of the strongest. He's very smart and has had preliminary pack training; I plan to start him on the cart late this summer. He was born weak but matured into into a useful goat. He is also all that I have left of my all-time favorite, Latifah (who was his mom).

Sue


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

annie please don't get me wrong. i don't watch and let kids die either but consider very careful what the future will bring. 
reality is that there is not a lot of use for all the bucklings that are born. i also breed for vigor in my herd and if for some unknown reason a kid is weak, i would not keep it till breeding age.


----------



## ReneeRising (Mar 21, 2021)

Ford Zoo said:


> I started giving my kids this at birth as a preventative. I think that it provides short term immunity to the things listed in case they didn't get it from mama.


Hello
I have a sick newborn 6 days old. I was told about bovi sera.and gave some over weekend. He walked wobbly but he did walk. How often can i give to get his system up? What dosage? Email at [email protected]. thanks.


----------

